# opinions on gucci interior



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i have a 83 caddy..should i do it all in gucci or mix it up with different material..what do u guys think..everyone has leather i wanna do something different..give me feedback


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

i say mix it up with like patches of gucci and leather. 

but most on here will til u to go to hell, they hate it.

but i am all for it


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

its just i always see all leather in em and i want something totally differnet...


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

yeah i fell u. u could go with air burshed images on ur lather...


----------



## Rangerpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Going totally different doesn't bring Gucci to mind. Seems alot of people do it.

I like it if it is done tastefully. Like accent pices etc. If you want to do something totally different and keep the gucci print, I would suggest coming up with some kind of design to do in certain panels, and using the gucci for that.

Somehting I always thought would be cool, would be to mimic patterns from the exterior into the interior. Especially on the headliner. If you wanted to go all out, you could use two different colours/prints of fabric as a base (1 dimensional patterns) then embroider more patterns on top to get the more intricate styles. (3 dimensional)

Just my thoughts.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## LocoSpic (Feb 2, 2003)

Go for Burberry uffin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

see whatever i pick for the inside i want to match the top im gonna put on the car..so im thinking if i do gucci inside then im gonna put a gucci top on it..rrrrrrrrrrr decisions suck...more opinions please


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

Gucci has been done too many times, do something different!


----------



## MARK ROSE (Nov 15, 2003)

Try this site 

http://www.getti.us/


----------



## The Mustachio (Jan 24, 2004)

TWO WORDS "GHETTO FAB"


----------



## SixFourClownin (Aug 15, 2004)

> _Originally posted by MARK ROSE_@Oct 3 2004, 07:52 PM
> *Try this site
> 
> http://www.getti.us/
> [snapback]2264411[/snapback]​*


Thats a good site foreal!!


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i guess im just gonna do all tan leather to match the top..


----------



## Rangerpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

Not going for totally different anymore?


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i have the chance of getting a complete tan leather interior for 200.00...


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

I say do what you want to do. It's your ride, and in the end, you're gonna live with it, not any of us. I'm doing blue camo despite some bitches on here saying it's gay. In the end, the haters can suck a fat dick if they don't like what it is you're doing. I say go for the Gucci/leather mix, I think it'll be PHAT in your ride


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by USMC_DevilDawgS10_@Oct 5 2004, 06:41 PM
> *I say do what you want to do. It's your ride, and in the end, you're gonna live with it, not any of us. I'm doing blue camo despite some bitches on here saying it's gay. In the end, the haters can suck a fat dick if they don't like what it is you're doing. I say go for the Gucci/leather mix, I think it'll be PHAT in your ride
> [snapback]2269314[/snapback]​*



thats cool man, i saw a monte a while back in LRM and it had orange and black cammo interior, and top to match, i thought it looked pretty sicc since you dont see it on every car, like velvet, or gucci, or leather


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

double post, my bad


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Oct 8 2004, 10:10 AM
> *thats cool man, i saw a monte a while back in LRM and it had orange and black cammo interior, and top to match, i thought it looked pretty sicc since you dont see it on every car, like velvet, or gucci, or leather
> [snapback]2277204[/snapback]​*


well, there goes my uniqueness :tears: :tears: :tears:


----------



## Kartoon (Sep 12, 2002)

since when is covering a car with gucci interior different?


----------



## toco004 (Aug 1, 2004)

i think gucci interior is for cars with dubs and shit.
but some time its cool. im going to put gucci interior
on my benz. have fun


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

gucci seville trus and vougue on all for wheels :biggrin: thats gangster cadillacs and gucci are made for each other
http://images.search.yahoo.com/search/imag...peg&no=18&tt=33


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

:thumbsdown:


----------



## enough_talkin (Aug 25, 2003)

if you want to "ugly" your car up go right ahead and put that shit in there


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

yea i dont car what anyone says, played out or not, its still cool, and ima put some louie in my ranger. im jus gonna do my door panels, speakerbox, and headliner in it, and little things here and there.

wish me luck


----------



## lbx2g (Feb 17, 2004)

good luck b boy. It is nice to see that ppl go with what they like not with what is cool


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

i just figured i have never seen a gucci top in michigan..i think it will blow their minds..but the cost will kick my pocket books ass..caddilac bob was talking about a all tan leather interior he will let me get really cheap..hope it comes through.i mean the car is green with a tan top..i got the wheels on order though
14x7 in fron 14x6 in rear..candy green dish.tan hub.green fron spokes and tan rear spokes,chrome nipples and spinner..woohoo


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 12 2004, 07:58 PM
> *i just figured i have never seen a gucci top in michigan..i think it will blow their minds..but the cost will kick my pocket books ass..caddilac bob was talking about a all tan leather interior he will let me get really cheap..hope it comes through.i mean the car is green with a tan top..i got the wheels on order though
> 14x7 in fron 14x6 in rear..candy green dish.tan hub.green fron spokes and tan rear spokes,chrome nipples and spinner..woohoo
> [snapback]2289946[/snapback]​*




yea thats whut im sayin, i would be the only person in this kounty with LV and it aint like im goin to enter it in the supershow or anything. jus sumthin for coolness points around town


----------



## Rangerpunk (Feb 4, 2004)

> _Originally posted by b_boy02000_@Oct 13 2004, 12:11 AM
> *yea thats whut im sayin, i would be the only person in this kounty with LV and it aint like im goin to enter it in the supershow or anything. jus sumthin for coolness points around town
> [snapback]2290482[/snapback]​*


Go for it. I'm doing a full crushed velvet interior in my Ranger. Catching alot of flack form the local lowriders and show people because it's _played out_. :uh:


----------



## Swingin80Lincoln (Feb 17, 2003)

if you can get a complete leather interior for 200$ id go for that. leather will never go out of style. i think the gucci interior thing will be dead in a few years and pretty soon youll be able to get gucci seat covers and floormats at pep boys.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

GOT MY LOUIE V!!!!

ima skip my math class since im failin it any ways and start rippion out my interior.
i think ill start with the headliner and door pannels for today :biggrin:


----------



## harborareaPhil (Jan 31, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DusterNut_@Oct 19 2004, 05:53 PM
> *if you can get a complete leather interior for 200$ id go for that. leather will never go out of style. i think the gucci interior thing will be dead in a few years and pretty soon youll be able to get gucci seat covers and floormats at pep boys.
> [snapback]2312759[/snapback]​*



:roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao: :roflmao:


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

its true tho!...but yea, your car, your money, do what u want.


----------



## blaknasty (Mar 4, 2004)

TRY SOMETHING NEW! WHAT ABOUT FENDI?


----------



## showandgo (May 16, 2002)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Oct 12 2004, 07:58 PM
> *i just figured i have never seen a gucci top in michigan..i think it will blow their minds..but the cost will kick my pocket books ass..caddilac bob was talking about a all tan leather interior he will let me get really cheap..hope it comes through.i mean the car is green with a tan top..i got the wheels on order though
> 14x7 in fron 14x6 in rear..candy green dish.tan hub.green fron spokes and tan rear spokes,chrome nipples and spinner..woohoo
> [snapback]2289946[/snapback]​*


there are a few running around in detroit we did a 61 for an ex piston and then there is a electra 225 with orange and grey gucci top and interior and a few others. i can get you a decent price on it but the price is still up there. also you can get all the designer materials now


----------



## Hialeah56 (Apr 27, 2004)

> _Originally posted by blaknasty_@Oct 22 2004, 06:50 PM
> *TRY SOMETHING NEW!  WHAT ABOUT FENDI?
> [snapback]2320710[/snapback]​*


thats not a bad idea but if your going in that route how about a dickey interior :biggrin:


----------



## USMC_DevilDawg (Apr 18, 2004)

let's clear this up

YOU BUILD IT, YOU ROLL IT WITH PRIDE!!!!!


----------



## <<<WhiteTrash (Sep 19, 2004)

any time you do an interior like that it's Fad. Imagine if you covered your interior with Tommy Hilfinger. It would be gone by now right. RIGHT> Find an interior that matches Your car, because your car is a reflection on you. 

The only time Gucci interior was cool was the FIRST TIME. Find something New. Think about it..

Hell you can Do LV interior with 26" spinners on a Carlo. That would be cool..Maybe not.


----------



## Skylarccord (Sep 23, 2004)

i tried gettins some custom ecko interior, with a shitload of lil rhinos... but i couldnt find a place that custom makes fabric. for cheap.


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

WHAT EVER YOU DO JUST DONT GO WITH VELVET. THAT SHIT IS GAY AS FUCK. I WENT WITH THE GUCCI IN THE REGAL. IT DIDNT LOOK TO BAD, BUT I WOULD RATHER HAVE LEATHER OR SWADE.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

whats up joe..hows the regal coming along..get ahold of me sometime


----------



## onbagz2002 (Nov 2, 2004)

I just had *REAL CROC/ SUEDE* in the 04 EXT HERE IS A LINK TO SOME PICS..
http://audioforum.termpro.com/ubb/ultimate...0/t/018245.html


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

selling the regal. i got a guy in west branch that wants to buy it. just need to fix my control arm and then i have to take it to saginaw to meet this guy so he can buy it. buying a 64 impala ss from my pops buddy. u know anyone that wants to buy a 64 fleetwood. clean as fuck from texas, beige w/ leather top, original hubcaps w/ 4" whitewalls, 500 big block, power windows, black leather interior. $3500. yeah if i was you i would go with the leather and if you do the gucci, just do a little and the rest with leather. do like the headliner, a little bit on the seats, a little it on the doors, and maybe even some on the dash. when ever you do it get a hold of me, i'll give you a hand if you need it. fabricking.com has the gucci pretty cheap, got mine for like $40 a yard.


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

check it out yall, not to shabby for a amatuer jus gettin started. still gotta wrap arm rest, lumbar section f the seats, speakerbox, and ima make some floor mats for shows. but so far everything is nice and tight. no sags or nuthin reel clean lookin


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

ok these pix are really dam big so ima only post 2


----------



## b_boy02000 (Aug 18, 2002)

1 mo

but the headline is done also


----------



## Yeah-Low (Oct 12, 2004)

> _Originally posted by Rangerpunk_@Sep 30 2004, 11:36 PM
> *Going totally different doesn't bring Gucci to mind.  Seems alot of people do it.
> 
> I like it if it is done tastefully.  Like accent pices etc.  If you want to do something totally different and keep the gucci print, I would suggest coming up with some kind of design to do in certain panels, and using the gucci for that.
> ...


I had a Dodge Dakota that had a euro racing stripe, and I had the stripe's colors inverted in the tweed on the dash, seat, headliner... It was cool back in the day. Everyone was doing the euro stripe.


----------



## SWITCH_RIDAH (Oct 26, 2004)

HERE'S ANOTHER ONE THAT I DID I GUCCI. MY BOYS 2003 RANGER.


----------



## Purpura Delujo (Aug 17, 2003)

Honestly man, gucci makes me wanna throw up, so does seeing the same thing as everyone else has. 

Go aaaallll out man something way out there that YOU want to sit in and feel, something YOU want to look at, not what you want people to look at from the outside.

Do it your way and if gucci is what you want then do it, or even combine some leather and gucci like previously suggested.


----------



## ClassicGMJunkie (Nov 13, 2004)

if the fabrics werent $40+ a yard and had backing and didnt turn to shit in a week from road dust and everyday use, it might be worth it. I find the material is worse to keep clean than tweeds are. in weeks on a daily you got lint balls and wear spots even if the shit holds glue. now when its done with the clear vinyl cover, it STAYS clean, and wont fuck up on ya. i'm thinkin of fabric dye in a spray to revive my faded 80 model original tan guts till i can find material to make it nicer and not have to redo it a month later. 

just like most "designer" shit, it wears out fast and is just like cheap shit, but with some french ***'s name on it. why pay $40 for a white t-shirt thats $1.49, when somebody's name on the tag dont mean shit?


----------



## 1980seville (Apr 23, 2002)

for the dude with the white truck, your airbag is designed to rip the steering wheel and passenge dash piece down the middle, which means now you may have 2 hard projectiles in that pick-up. just a thought.


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Sep 30 2004, 09:28 AM
> *i have a 83 caddy..should i do it all in gucci or mix it up with different material..what do u guys think..everyone has leather i wanna do something different..give me feedback
> [snapback]2257394[/snapback]​*


Well if you want something different its not Gucci because to me that seems kinda played out. If you want something different put crocodile in your interior. :biggrin:


----------



## Sdevante (Nov 15, 2004)

I would only use Gucci for the interior if I could actually afford Gucci in my warddrobe and I actually liked the brand. 

Why would I buy a Ferrari emblem for my hood just because Ferraris are expensive, if my car was not a Ferrari and everyone knew I couldn't afford one?

Then again, if you truly like the design, GO FOR IT, because its your car.


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

well i have weighed the options..the way im going is tan leather and a shade darker gator..im gonna have the gator inserts and the piping is gonna be done in gator as well...so there we go......thanks for all the advice


----------



## 61 Impala on 3 (Sep 30, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Lwrdr83lds_@Nov 26 2004, 06:34 AM
> *well i have weighed the options..the way im going is tan leather and a shade darker gator..im gonna have the gator inserts and the piping is gonna be done in gator as well...so there we go......thanks for all the advice
> [snapback]2449502[/snapback]​*


 :thumbsup:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

:biggrin:


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

ill start posting pics of the interior as i go


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

just like that ugly ass caprice .........


----------



## monte88 (Apr 1, 2004)

> just like that ugly ass caprice .........
> [snapback]2639730[/snapback]​[/quote
> what was that for


----------



## 816customshop (Sep 8, 2003)

all that gucchi crap............................


----------

